# old boxing text. pre 1950



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

hi iam a collector of old boxing books, where can i find old boxing text. pre 1950 in the net, which have the best range, i have had a look at a lot of second hand book shops and they are very very hard to find


thanks

terry


----------



## westernwarrior (Apr 4, 2003)

try these:

http://www.geocities.com/cinaet/price.html
http://ahfaa.org/1747.htm


----------



## moromoro (Apr 9, 2003)

i was looking for actual sellers or traders of old boxing books and not websites with html or pdf copies but thanks anyway


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

